# Toro Powermax 6000



## chadzeilenga (May 14, 2016)

Hi All,
For these unique snow blowers, what would be the key things to look for when buying one? 

What items wear or typical maintenance get's overlooked and can lead to more serious damage?

What about rust on the inside by the scraper, is that typical?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

same as any other two stage snowblower, the only thing unique about a toro 6000 is the 2 cycle engine


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

Recommend you look for zerks fittings on auger and impeller so grease can be applied.

Took apart a 3 years old Toro 826 OE model 37772 last week to grease the auger and impeller - The amount of time/work involved is much - and it seems that I may to do this annually.


----------



## chadzeilenga (May 14, 2016)

*Catching up on maintenance*

Hi All,
With a little free time, I've started to go through my Powermax 6000. Check it over and catch up on some overdue maintenance.

The guides that the snowblower came with are worn and have already been flipped. I see that there is some wear to the tips of my auger blades, but I'm not sure how tall they were new. Does anyone know the depth from the tip to the valley on a new one? Mine is measuring ~5/8".

I took some engine covers off and see some work of the prior owner. He informed me that the starter had been replaced...but, it looks like he didn't have the best attention to detail.  Found a stripped out brass insert in one of the covers and the spark plug wire taped under a screw, so I might need to replace that at some time. 

Anyone know what the nominal compression is on these engines? I'm measuring 105 PSI warm.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Chad, I think you're close enough for government work:wavetowel2:
Check out page 6 and note they say to worry below 80 and should see approx. 115psi. 
Got this manual from member Grunt a while ago, but keep it in my bookmarks.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/09_276535TwoCycleSnowEngine.pdf


----------



## chadzeilenga (May 14, 2016)

ha ha! thanks 

I'm ordering a new plug for the machine and OM says NGK BPMR4A, but there is a 6028 and a 6328. Anyone know the difference? 6328 appears to have longer threads, but I don't have mine with me to compare.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think they are just NGK stock numbers. The 6328 is a 10 pack, 6028 a single. Pic was probably just a stock photo. They are little shortys.


----------



## chadzeilenga (May 14, 2016)

*skid shoe options*

Are there alternate options other than the OEM skid shoes? The ones on the unit have already been flipped and 2nd side is a little worn.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

chadzeilenga said:


> Are there alternate options other than the OEM skid shoes? The ones on the unit have already been flipped and 2nd side is a little worn.



Skid shoes are mostly universal. The main thing is making sure whatever new ones you buy have the same center distance between the bolt slots. A lot of people like the Armor Skids that are a sponsor here.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

*Toro OEM 38211 - Poly*



chadzeilenga said:


> Are there alternate options other than the OEM skid shoes? The ones on the unit have already been flipped and 2nd side is a little worn.


I just picked up a pair of Toro 38211 for my 2013 Powermax under $50 from Amazon (free shipping). Didn't want to deal with metal shoes scratching my sidewalks and driveway.


----------

